# (solved) Hauppauge Nova-T Stick not tuning in

## humanthing

Hi!

After really long hard work I've got my Hauppauge Nova-T Stick to work:

```

Jan  9 14:32:59 ich-ag usb 3-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

Jan  9 14:32:59 ich-ag usb 3-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan  9 14:32:59 ich-ag dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

Jan  9 14:32:59 ich-ag dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw'

Jan  9 14:33:00 ich-ag dib0700: firmware started successfully.

Jan  9 14:33:00 ich-ag dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in warm state.

Jan  9 14:33:00 ich-ag i2c-adapter i2c-7: SMBus Quick command not supported, can't probe for chips

Jan  9 14:33:00 ich-ag dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

Jan  9 14:33:00 ich-ag DVB: registering new adapter (Hauppauge Nova-T Stick)

Jan  9 14:33:00 ich-ag i2c-adapter i2c-8: SMBus Quick command not supported, can't probe for chips

Jan  9 14:33:00 ich-ag DVB: registering frontend 0 (DiBcom 7000PC)...

Jan  9 14:33:00 ich-ag mt2060 I2C read failed

Jan  9 14:33:00 ich-ag dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T Stick successfully initialized and connected.

```

But when I scan for the TV-Stations (with w_scan) I keep on getting nothing. Even though the channels should be there (they work on my TV, and I am using the same antenna)...

Can someone help me? I suppose it has got something to do with the message saying "mt2060 I2C read failed"...

----------

## robinmarlow

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-Stick

says

Note: Currently, the Nova-T Stick (70009) is known to suffer from I2C errors. Updating to current Hg drivers and using new firmware should cure this.

what version do you have?

it doesn't say frontend registered sucessfully,  so i think this is a driver / hardware issue rather than the tv software problem.

Hope this helps!

Robin

----------

## humanthing

First of all thank you for your response. I've got the Hauppauge Nova-T-CE. Which was the first part of my problem because at first the system didn't even identify the stick. I found a kind of solution according to this message form the linux-dvb list. I modifies the source of the kernel in /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-ids.h and usr/src/linux/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dib0700_devices.c. And I found the newest firmware which I also installed.

This all led to the above mentioned result.

Ok, so now according to what you said, I installed the v4l-dvb-hg from portage. That should be the latest version, right? But I keep getting the same messages. Could it be that some of the changes I made interfere somehow? Or is there something else? I noticed that since I updated the kernel the module i2c-isa that usually is loaded by lm_sensors is missing. Could that have something to do?

And at the end of merging the v4l-dvb-hg from portage it says:

```
 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/v4l-dvb/video/cx25840/cx25840.ko needs unknown symbol v4l2_i2c_attach

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/v4l-dvb/video/tlv320aic23b.ko needs unknown symbol v4l2_i2c_attach

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/v4l-dvb/video/saa7115.ko needs unknown symbol v4l2_i2c_attach

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/v4l-dvb/video/cs53l32a.ko needs unknown symbol v4l2_i2c_attach

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/v4l-dvb/video/msp3400.ko needs unknown symbol v4l2_i2c_attach

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/v4l-dvb/video/tvaudio.ko needs unknown symbol v4l2_i2c_attach

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/v4l-dvb/video/wm8775.ko needs unknown symbol v4l2_i2c_attach                                                                                            

 * Adding module to moduledb.

```

Could that have something to do?

I read on the linux-dvb list that someone got the Nova-T-CE to work but I can't find that message again. I hope you can help me!

Thanks in advance!

----------

## robinmarlow

Well,  sounds like you're doing everything correct.

what is the output of 

```
lsusb
```

Personally while troubleshooting,  i'd use a vanilla kernel source ( i.e. from http://kernel.org ).

Then get the latest v4l-dvb from mercurial (as described at http://linuxtv.org/repo/)

oh and remember to apply the patch like it suggests at http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-Stick

it looks like you might have some problem with the versions of modules you have (did you do make mrproper?)

double check your i2c settings - try all build in / all as modules

That should take you a while.... see if we get any clues from that!

----------

## humanthing

Ok thanks!!! I've just got some questions before I start...

First of all here is the output of lsusb:

```

~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 2040:7070 Hauppauge

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

I have problems understanding how to build the vl4-dvb sources. After downloading, where should I put the source on my harddisk? Should it be somewhere in the kernel directory? And after compiling, where should it be installed to?

The v4l-dvb-hg from portage was installed to /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/v4l-dvb/ but there are also dvb modules at /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/. How can I be sure that the right (v4l) modules are loaded after plugging the DVB-T-Stick?

Or should I have made "make mrproper" before compiling the v4l-dvb-hg and not building the modules from the kernel?

I'll check the i2c settings...

Thanks in advance!

----------

## robinmarlow

You could check which onces are being used with modinfo dvb_core or delete the kernel ones!

However in a purist manner

The easy way is to rebuild your kernel without v4l.

DVB_CORE=NO

that way you know exactly which versions are being created and it's not some kind of halfbreed

Nice clean kernel

Choose your kernel settings with make menuconfig

copy the .config file somewhere safe.

then do make mrproper

copy the .config back

make & make modules_install (then copy bzImage and System.map to the correct place and do the lilo/grub thing)

v4l-dvb modules

the install script of v4l-dvb will sort out installing it to the correct place so put the sources where ever you want (/usr/src/v4l-dvb/ sounds good to me).

then make & make install.

Apologies if i'm being too basic.  I remember exactly being in this position and normally what's stopping things working is 

something silly that i had forgotten to check.

good luck

----------

## rvalles

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In file included from /var/tmp/paludis/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb/v4l/em28xx-audio.c:39:
> 
> include/sound/core.h:281: error: 'SNDRV_CARDS' undeclared here (not in a function)
> ...

 

Let me know if you know about this failure; been trying to build v4l-dvb-hg for a few days already without luck, and the support for this chip (got same chip) in mainline kernel works but it's so unstable it can't really be used.

----------

## humanthing

Yeeeha!!! I finally got my DVB-T working. I just installed the recent v4l-dvb-hg and finally it works!!!

I will mark this thread solved...

----------

